# [Powerpoint] riesige Dateigröße



## fabr (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Powerpoint-Präsentation erstellt. Als ich sie halb fertig hatte, fiel mir die unglaubliche Dateigröße von 300MB auf. Jetzt wo sie fertig ist, beträgt die Dateigröße über 500MB.

Wie bekomme ich die kleiner?

Die PPT besteht insgesamt aus 36 Folien und ist zwar sehr bildlastig, aber trotzdem können da keine 500 MB zustande kommen. Ich habe eine PPT als Vorlage benutzt (Inhalt der alten PPT in ein neues Layout gebracht), diese ist 15MB groß.
EDIT: Ich habe auch die Dateigrößen der eingesetzten Bilder überprüft. Die sind alle normal groß, also bis zu 1MB.

Folgendes habe ich schon ausprobiert:
- Datei komplett neu speichern ("Speichern unter" und dann neuer Dateiname)
- Rechtsklick auf Bild, dann "Objekt formatieren" und "komprimieren" für alle Bildelemente.

Erstellt habe ich die PPT auf einer älteren Office-Version, jetzt hier zu Hause an meinem privaten Rechner (Office 2003) ist das Problem genau gleich.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.

fabr


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2005)

Hättest ja mal in der Suche schauen können:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74763.html&highlight=Powerpoint


----------



## RealPax (27. Oktober 2005)

Allgemein möchte ich noch ergänzen, das für eine PPT Präsentation die für den Bildschrim gedacht ist, eine Auflösung von 72 dpi bei Bildern völlig ausreichend ist. Aber nicht das Original runterrechnen ;-)


----------

